# Giesemann Infinity vs LED solution for 120g



## Fiasco (Apr 7, 2009)

*Giesemann Infiniti vs LED solution for 120g*

Hey everyone,
It's been a while since I've been here but I'm planning a new setup. I'm looking for a lighting solution that I won't want to upgrade for quite a while.

*Short story: *
48" Giesemann Infiniti (2x150 HQI, 4x54w T5) vs an LED (Orphek, Kessil, or other) solution?

*Long Story:* 
I had moved a couple years ago and had packed away the small 25g I had. The plans where that once I developed the basement in the new place I would get a larger tank. I have decided on a 4x2x2 120g (hopefully rimless). LEDs were not really an option when I was last in the hobby, but they seem to have made great strides in providing solutions for planted tanks since then. I guess I'm wondering if there are people out there that are lighting larger tanks with LEDs. I see plenty of threads on smaller tanks that are doing well on LED.

For LED I was looking at Orpheck (pr-72) and Kessil's 150W (Amazon Sun). If you had a choice, which would it be? I like the output, sparkle, color options, programmability, and style of the Giesemann, but don't like the obvious power usage, heat and bulb replacement. LED satisfies my want for low wattage, no bulbs, and less heat, but can it satisfy the rest?

What would you do?

Now what if your friend was selling you the Giesemann for $300 (no bulbs)?

Thanks,
Curtis.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

What lower wattage with the LED? What "no heat"? 

Look closely at all the hype about LED. You will notice that to get a punch equivalent to T5HO or Halides you will have to use the same wattage. And if you think that a 150 LED is not hot note the heatsinks. 

Also something else about LEDs is that they do not last as long as advertised. Even the "good" brands.

Big selling point for LEDs is that you can custom design the wavelengths that your light will emit. Ask yourself if that makes any difference compared to T5HO or a Halide. The answer is "no".

LEDs are a fad. They look cool and you can make a small/slim looking light with LEDs. There isn't anything else about them that a T5HO or a Halide can't do. And LEDS are still an equal or higher price compared to T5HO/Halide.

Do what feels good to you is the moral of the story.


----------



## Fiasco (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. 
In my research, I found that to get an equivalent par with the LEDs I'd need about 4 - 6 of the kessils or 2-3 of the orphek pr-72 vs the Giesemann fixture (links below).

Kessil A150W: http://www.kessil.com/products/a150_led_aquarium_light.php
Orphek PR-72: http://orphek.com/orphek-products/pr72-planted-2/
Giesemann Infiniti: http://www.giesemann.co.uk/infinity.htm

That works out to about 120-200watts vs 580watts for the hqi/t5 combo light. There are heat syncs but the lights can still be handled, unlike the MH lights, which will sear your fingers to the housing. Also , the LED light does not produce radiant heat to heat the water like t5 or hqi. The sync is there for chip heat management and it's not being transferred to the water.

What I'm wondering is if it's worth it to invest in some nice LED pendants which will cost more in the short term, but be more of a risk considering I have zero experience regarding spectrum, asthetics of light, or who knows what else. Or pick up a high quality light for cheap now, but will cost more in the long run but I know I'll like.

To tell the truth, right now I'm leaning towards the Giesemann. I haven't seen enough of an argument for LED to convince me to risk buying it and possibly not liking it.


----------



## Fiasco (Apr 7, 2009)

Well, I pulled the trigger on the 48" Giesemann Infiniti for the 120g, which I _may_ size up to a 150g (48"x30"x24") if the light spread on this thing can reach. I am just not satisfied with the options yet when it comes to LED and don't want to risk it.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I think you'll be happy with your decision. The color options with T5 are a big draw for me to stick with them for now. 

That said, I have friends using LEDs that look quite nice and grow plants very well. I suppose time will tell.


----------



## Fiasco (Apr 7, 2009)

Yeah, I think so too. It's a sexy light. LED in one form or another will be the way it eventually goes. They're too energy efficient not too. The spectrum and par are where they need to be. I think it'll only take a few more years though to see the market expand... and sorry, I can't wait that long!  

AaronT, what size of tanks do your friends have and do you know what kind of lights and how many they're using?


----------

